# TV Remote Setting for Vizio



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

I have a Vizio VX37L and am currently using the Vidtech TV setting for the remote. It turns the TV on and off and works the volume, but the "TV Input" does not work. I am running X1194 on my R15. Does anyone have any suggestions of a better code to use with this TV?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## mikeinthekeys (Feb 10, 2007)

On the D* remote, I used the search function and found one. Also, some Vizios use the same codes as Olevia/Syntax, so try those codes as well. Harmony does have the Vizio codes (not that that helps you).


----------



## The Merg (Jun 24, 2007)

It is also possible that the TV Input button on the DirecTV remote might not work with the Vizio. I have a Samsung TV and although the TV Input button brings up the TV Input menu, I cannot move to another input choice on the menu. I have to either use the front panel on the TV or the Samsung TV remote. (I even had this issue when I had a Samsung DirecTV receiver-you'd figure that the Samsung receiver remote would be able to handle any Samsung TV.)

- Merg


----------



## Edmund (Apr 17, 2003)

The only remotes with a code that will give access to tv input command for vizio's are the rc64 series, code in those remotes is 11758.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

The R64 users' guide lists the following codes for Vizio TVs:

Vizio DLP 11499

Vizio Plasma 11756 11758

There isn't any listing for Vizio LCD units. I'm able to control the Input selection on my Vizio Plasma with my DirecTV RC64RB remote'


----------



## sungam (May 10, 2007)

The Vizio LCDs are covered in the RC64 manual under TVs in general. Usually 10056 or 10178 for pre-RC64 remotes (no Input button function), or 11758 for the RC64s (Input button works).


----------



## deboxer1 (Oct 25, 2007)

try the gateway tv codes


----------



## Mowogg (Feb 21, 2008)

Thanks all. I'll give those a try.


----------



## Golfman (Dec 21, 2007)

I found the additional following list for Vizio under general TVs in the RC64 manual:

10864, 10885, 11499, 11756, 11758


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

Activation of the TV Input button requires a separate procedure which I don't remember off the top of my head (just do a search for TV Input). I think that's because the default setting is for parents and babysitters so you don't change tv input.

Oh and I know for a fact that you require an RC64, 64R, or 64RB, because I've been through this with my identical TV.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

I'm moving this to the general forum for more discussion.


----------



## ansky (Oct 11, 2005)

I have the same Vizio 37" tv. I didn't think there was a way to cycle through the input modes because on the remote that came with the TV you have to push a separate button for each mode. Is the RC64 remote the one that ships with the HR20-700?


----------



## doctrsnoop (Nov 20, 2007)

ansky said:


> I have the same Vizio 37" tv. I didn't think there was a way to cycle through the input modes because on the remote that came with the TV you have to push a separate button for each mode. Is the RC64 remote the one that ships with the HR20-700?


It does work fine for me. I can't answer the second part, but I do know it came with most HR21's (I got one of the early ones with an RC32).


----------

